# Chinese Hot Pot



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Dear Friends:

I am looking for a quality Chinese Hot Pot. The kind with the divider down the middle so you can make two sauces at the same time in the same pan.

I bought one at a Chinese supermarket in Flushing, NY but had to return it. The seal was shoddy. When you poured liquid on one side it leaked into the other.

Anybody know where I can but a good one? I don't care about the price.

Mark


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

How near are you to a Chinatown? Your best bet is to find a kitchen supply store in Chinatown. Use common sense. They're usually built well and cost less then stuff you'll find at American stores.


----------



## mangilao30 (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, go to a chinatown supply store and check in the back where they pile up stuff like plastic chairs, that's where they stash some stuff away b/c there's not enough room on the shelves. Being Chinese though I have never seen or used the hot pot with sections although I can imagine what it might be like. As a kid we use gas at the table and at restaurants we used a propane stove. The pot in the middle of the table was usually a "combination soup" with a broth made from pork, beef and chicken bones. The broth is the most important part of the hot pot. Next was the fresh ingredients, sliced liver, tripe, fresh seafood, chicken, tofu, veggies of all sorts, sometimes quails eggs....I'm a bit nostalgic thinking about it.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've read about meals in the hot pot and they sound delicious. But I've never even seen one in the Chinese grocers in my area. No Chinatown in my neck of the woods, just scattered grocers. I've never even seen it in the restaurants either. One, David's Kitchen, could probably prepare one for me on request though. I better ask.

Phil


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Funny, I have 2.....both charcoal or wood fueled.
The brass one is from my mom who bought it in SF Chinatown 45 years ago and she had dried plants in it for years.
The copper one I got 5 years ago at an auction...the guy who bought it for $5 bucks prior to my arrival had no clue as to what it was.....I gave him a 20 and told him.....we were both happy.
That being said, they are a pain to use....really cool but adjusting the heat and having a table you can have LIVE fire on is an issue. they are entertaining and the little baskets are still readily available.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Well I went to Chinatown in Manhattan and found a Hot Pot, just like I was looking for, divided down the middle, for only $27. The guy put water in it so I could check that it didn't leak.

Thank you everybody.

Mark


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

hi mark, i realize this is from a while back but do you by any chance remember where you got it? i'm looking for one too and i live right by chinatown but i can't seem to find one that has a good divider for that cheap! please help. thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

hi mark, i realize this is from a while back but do you by any chance remember where you got it? i'm looking for one too and i live right by chinatown but i can't seem to find one that has a good divider for that cheap! please help. thanks!


----------

